# Throw in the towel or persevere!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well all of you will be familiar with me saga so won't bore you again with the gory details. 
However it is going from the sublime to the frankly ridiculous now and am teetering on the verge of doing the unthinkable and getting rid of the stoopit thing!!!
It is currently in getting warranty work done on various bits and pieces, dealer we purchased it from suggested we find a more local (to us) dealer to do the work as it would be easier for us to take it somewhere local. No gripe there was sensible idea. 

Eventually we find a lovely dealer to do the work. He submitted a claim and later got back to me to say that Explorer would not authorise the claim as the van had no warranty, further they allegedly thought that it had been sent to Brownhills ( not where we purchased it from). On further investigation turned out that 'someone' had forgotten to send the PDI2. 

So that sorted ,nice wee Mr Fixit calls and says leisure battery is duff. He wanted to invoice original dealer for price of battery and supply it himself and fit it. So phoned supplying chaps only to be told no!!! They want battery back to test it themselves then submit claim if its proved to be duff!!!!!

To say the least I was not happy! For a start we had no idea that it was the dealer and not explorer who supplied this item. After some tense and terse conversation they said I should courier battery back, they will test it and courier one back to me!!! I am still kinda unhappy about this as gawd knows how long this carting batterys back and forward will last and I need it sorted by 23rd May as going away!!!

Am I being unreasonable expecting them for the sake of £75 or thereabouts to let Mr Fixit dealer supply and fit new one??? Do you think I should just bite the bullet and send the flippin thing?? 

Its just the latest in a long line of difficulties with this van and just feel that if I never see it again it will be too soon!!

Sorry this is one almighty whinge, but I am just so tired of everything about this being a problem.
Advice from friends and fellow motorhomers who are not directly involved and able to see things more objectively than me welcome, infact sought!!

Yours tiredly
Cazza


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Carol,
We had our leisure battery go down on this van. Phoned Brownhills as I didn't fancy 200 mile round trip. They said, OK send us the receipt and we will reimburse you. Sent receipt, got cheque within a week.
Hope you get it sorted, point out to the dealer the cost and difficulty of couriering a lead acid battery to and fro. For the sake of £75, gawds sake, why don't they just pay it.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

the worse it is at the time, the better the story afterwards..................





actually thats rowlocks.....or similar...........




its poo. and I feel for you


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Cazza, sweetie you can cry on my shoulder( but don't tell Sue eh!) 
It has been one thing after another and you have the right to let it all out. 

Seriously though I'd stick to your guns and try not to be put off either m/homing or getting stuff sorted , they will have to toe the line at some point as I doubt you are a person who one should treat poorly. 

The other option that strikes me is :- tell them that you will send battery to them for testing, and it will be micro dotted, while they have it you will buy a new one elsewhere and when they find it faulty they reimburse your carrier cost ,time and cost of new battery. If they find it okay, they send it back so you can check it is the real one and have it checked out by an impartial body.
Hope it all gets sorted with as little grief as possible. Regards Rob ( and Sue ,putting her spec's on)


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

In fear of being shot to pieces....this is a man thing,...a woman would not go about this in such a conveluted way, which is why you are feeling so frustrated.

Right is this battery less than 2 years old? if so chances are it is still under guarentee, so why can't they just put a new one on and then send old one back to wherever supplied it.....

They should not be suggesting that you use a courier for transport as not many couriers are covered for transporting hazardous goods (battery acid).

With distances involved they should replace and ask for written confirmation from whoever told you its duff...it could then be sent direct to wherever dead batteries go...

Don't give up...they are only men being arsy...(sorry boys, not you lot on here!)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bouncer said:


> In fear of being shot to pieces....this is a man thing,...a woman would not go about this in such a conveluted way, which is why you are feeling so frustrated.
> 
> Right is this battery less than 2 years old? if so chances are it is still under guarentee, so why can't they just put a new one on and then send old one back to wherever supplied it.....
> 
> ...


Thanks guys just wanted a more objective view than mine as I am currently :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Battery is about oooh 10 months old.
Well thats a good question, original dealer wants it back to test. Mr Fixit dealer was gooing to supply new battery and invoice original dealer for cost. But original dealer wants their battery back to test as if they don't get it back that will cost them money!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> It is currently in getting warranty work done on various bits and pieces, dealer we purchased it from suggested we find a more local (to us) dealer to do the work as it would be easier for us to take it somewhere local. No gripe there was sensible idea.
> 
> Eventually we find a lovely dealer to do the work. He submitted a claim and later got back to me to say that Explorer would not authorise the claim as the van had no warranty, further they allegedly thought that it had been sent to Brownhills ( not where we purchased it from). On further investigation turned out that 'someone' had forgotten to send the PDI2.


Hi, carolgavin, 
As a fellow Lanarkshire boy (born Bellshill, love Chapmans pies, Irn Bru etc) I feel for you when dealing with the animals of the motor trade. 
My first thought on reading your post was:- 'what clever people they are at your original dealers'!! 
They are the people your contract lies with (I know the grammar is rubbish but can't think how else to say it). 
They are the ones who should pay for all warranty work whether 'authorised' by Explorer or not. Ask them if they realise how much it is going to cost to send a battery full of acid (assuming you can find someone willing to do it - I couldn't get one delivered recently). 
They are hoping you will find it too much bother to send them the battery - they are probably right!

Given your departure date, I would buy a battery, go away and then claim your supplying dealer for the cost. Then, if no joy -name and shame. 
What have you lost? £75. 
But you gain a stress free holiday.

Does your route take you near the dealer - could you drop of the defective battery, marked in some way so you know its yours as suggested earlier? 
If it is faulty, they can recompense you, if it isn't you can fit both or sell one.
Sorry if I have wandered about a bit but it annoys me the way dealers fob people off.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What a sorry tale over a simple solution.
Just write / fax to your supplying dealer principle details of where he can come to pick up the faulty goods. If they refuse to collect the battery suggest that you will invoice them for the cost of returning said faulty battery to their dealership.
It is not your fault and you should not be out of pocket for this.

I did the same with my last caravan dealer and got £100 voucher and c.d. radio fitted as compensation. He may then go for the cheaper option and let you go back to the second dealer.

I do wonder if they really want us to trade with them more than once.


Best of luck
Dave P


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Just a thought.

Check in your Yellow Pages for Auto Electrician.

Call them and ask if they can check your battery and give a note of what they find on one of their With Compliment slips "So you can confirm it is faulty" 


You need this to receive authorisation from the supplier many miles away, to have a new battery fitted locally at their cost.

This will confirm to you that its a bad battery. Perhaps supplying dealer will accept un-biased second opinion.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> > It is currently in getting warranty work done on various bits and pieces, dealer we purchased it from suggested we find a more local (to us) dealer to do the work as it would be easier for us to take it somewhere local. No gripe there was sensible idea.
> >
> > Eventually we find a lovely dealer to do the work. He submitted a claim and later got back to me to say that Explorer would not authorise the claim as the van had no warranty, further they allegedly thought that it had been sent to Brownhills ( not where we purchased it from). On further investigation turned out that 'someone' had forgotten to send the PDI2.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately supplying dealer is in Preston so no way of getting to them without an 800 mile round trip which I ain't gonna do!!!! Honestly didn't think this would create such a big problem!!! Thought it would be a simple matter of invoicing dealer for new one!!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Should be simple.

Point out by fax, email or whatever, that you will be happy to arrange movement of battery to supplying dealer. and in the same contact, tell him you will be looking for him to pay for it, or, you will expect recompence for the 800 mile round trip. 

Alternative, 

Ring the distributor of the battery, explain the situation, explain the dealers requirements, ask the distributor if he would be willing to speak to his dealer to come to a mutually acceptable conclusion.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry that your saga continues. I do hope that you soon get sorted out.

The problem with batteries is trying to prove that you have not destroyed it by allowing it to go flat. I had a battery on a new Ford Sierra which went kaput. The Ford dealer accused me of using it on a caravan. I stood my ground and asked for it to be tested. The lad checked it and said that a cell had gone down, so I told him to go and tell his boss. Then the dealer said that he did not have a battery. I eventually got sorted out under warranty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

simple answer is call out the AA or RAC or go to Halfords, have the battery tested.if faulty get it in writing from them. buy a new battery and send stroppy dealer a COPY of the test and your bill for new one. Tell them that you are quite happy to go to the small claims court and the trading standards to pursue this.

cabby.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Another thought,unless my geography is kaput Lanarkshire is in Scotland and your supplying dealer is in england.  The sale of goods act would certainly apply to a battery which is only 10 months old. Tell your supplying dealer they are in breach of contract under the sale of goods act and that you will be pursuing them through the scottish courts for the cost of the replacement and all expenses (including your time). It certainly focussed the mind of the dealer we were fighting in Preston (hope its not the same one) - they have no idea how scottish courts work and don't want the hassle so tend to give up the fight
Chris


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Same manufacturer different problems*

Keep up the battle hen, my 1 year old heap of sh*t goes into dealer on Monday to sort out dampness on the side wall as well as window problem, electrics problem etc etc etc. Getting pi**ed with all the etc etc etc.

Gonna sell the bl**dy thing and buy a yacht. At least boatyards are honourable people (well most of them)

JohnC


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Come on Carol*

Carol - what does it say on the back of my motorhome? Exactly! There is no way you are giving up my girl!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions will try a combination of them all I think. Reassuring to know that I am not over reacting which sometimes happens when you are too close to a problem


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Best of luck, Carol.

You've seen my PM!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Take Cabby's advice, but delete Halfords (_allegedly _ :roll: ).

Nothing against them as such, but the AA or RAC will carry more clout.

Don't let it spoil your holiday.  

P.S. My mate and his wife were going on holiday today and the wheel came off their caravan. 75 quid for a battery pales into insignificance - even if you don't get it back.

Think evil thoughts as you enjoy your hols. Why not take a dolly and some pins, and practice a bit of voodoo? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*duff battery*

you could phone c.a.b. (citizen advice) or trading standards they will sink thier teeth into this you will find it should put frieghteners on best of luck


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Carol,

I have nothing to suggest other than what's been said before, but don't give up, get your van fit for your hols, have a wonderful time and come back ready to give 'em h*ll.
Lynne


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Trading Standards seems a good suggestion as I *think *there is something in the Sale of Goods Act about replacements without undue cost to the consumer. Sorry to be so vague but TS should be able to confirm or otherwise.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi all thanks for advice so far, no movement today, dealer did not return my call. Am considering my position currently, wondering whether it would be better to cut my losses with this shower as get the feeling they don't want to know us. Will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you can fax him, point out that you are taking advice on the matter.


like you were consulting a solicitor.

dont tell him you've taken advice from us..........he kill himself laughing.

then you wont get a new battery. :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> If you can fax him, point out that you are taking advice on the matter.
> 
> like you were consulting a solicitor.
> 
> ...


OOooooooh you have read my mind as lawyer already involved over other saga have got him on case!!!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Throwing in the towel isn't an option.......don't do it....................... 
However, with the obvious frustration and stress levels involved and the disruption of holiday arrangements, I personally would Buy a new battery (you can get them less than £75 but even £75 is OK)
Get the old one tested, send the test report (a copy) and a reciept for the new one to the dealer, and tell them in no uncertain terms that unless they pick up the battery (their cost and choice of transport) and reimburse you for the new battery the you will not only seek legat advice but will report the whole incident to trading standards, watchdog, roguetraders, and MHF (the last one should frighten him) :wink: 

Then just go and chill out on holiday and finish him off when you return.....

(this is mereley a personal opinion and is not intended as legaly binding advice.. :roll: )


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dealer saw the light and aranging uplift of duff battery and delivery of new one. I like to think common sense prevailed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Dealer saw the light and aranging uplift of duff battery and delivery of new one. I like to think common sense prevailed


Who cares what prevailed Carol? :roll: :roll:

You're up and ready to go now, so enjoy your holiday to the full.

   Cheers


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Woo hoo - result - we are ready to paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarty!!!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Delighted to hear that hun. Good on ya!

Ca


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well done carol..........just enjoy the break now!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Greenie - I'm really worried about your avatar.   

Sooner or later the poor little sod will have to break wind, and will surely gas himself.

What a way to go!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dave 

You have 5 latest posts in the top 10 - as good as the Beatles.

4 now


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Throwing in the towel*

Well you must have smiled sweetly and got those horrors to see some sense hun ! See you on the high road and no doubt you'll take the low road but we'll see you in bonnie Scotland soon! Loch Lomond had better get prepared for the onslaught of all us nutters.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Throwing in the towel*



Polo said:


> Well you must have smiled sweetly and got those horrors to see some sense hun ! See you on the high road and no doubt you'll take the low road but we'll see you in bonnie Scotland soon! Loch Lomond had better get prepared for the onslaught of all us nutters.


Woohoo here we come!!!!


----------

